# AISC Manual LRFD, 3rd edition....



## reneem (Oct 2, 2011)

I know I should know, but you don't know what you don't know right?

I used this in school...i know it's out of print and looks like they no longer print LRFD only? I'm finding different results by using it than in my problem solutions.....it is usless? Do I need the 14 edition of the steel manual...does is have ASD and LRFD?


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Oct 3, 2011)

reneem said:


> I know I should know, but you don't know what you don't know right?I used this in school...i know it's out of print and looks like they no longer print LRFD only? I'm finding different results by using it than in my problem solutions.....it is usless? Do I need the 14 edition of the steel manual...does is have ASD and LRFD?


AISC 13th Edition has both ASD and LRFD. I think the 14th edition will be similar, but I do not have that one yet.


----------



## darius (Oct 3, 2011)

JoeBoone82 said:


> reneem said:
> 
> 
> > I know I should know, but you don't know what you don't know right?I used this in school...i know it's out of print and looks like they no longer print LRFD only? I'm finding different results by using it than in my problem solutions.....it is usless? Do I need the 14 edition of the steel manual...does is have ASD and LRFD?
> ...


I got the XIV edition of AISC and it has both ASD &amp; LRFD

I don't have the XIII one, but I guess they are very similar


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 3, 2011)

I have both the 13th and the 14th. They both have ASD / LRFD and the 14th will suit you fine for future work. Just be aware that not everyone has adopted it yet as it is tied with the IBC 2012. I have not utilized mine since I had the introductory course on it's use by AISC in August.

There are minor changes from the 13th in the code section, but I have not found any differences in the tables.


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 4, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> There are minor changes from the 13th in the code section, but I have not found any differences in the tables.


For column design, the stiffness reduction factor tau_a has been renamed tau_b, is calculated differently, leading to a different table 4-21 (I think I got the table no. correct)


----------



## reneem (Oct 5, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> I have both the 13th and the 14th. They both have ASD / LRFD and the 14th will suit you fine for future work. Just be aware that not everyone has adopted it yet as it is tied with the IBC 2012. I have not utilized mine since I had the introductory course on it's use by AISC in August.
> There are minor changes from the 13th in the code section, but I have not found any differences in the tables.


Do you know if there are major differences between the LRFD 3rd and the LRDF portion of the 13th? Am i too far behind?


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 7, 2011)

reneem said:


> QUOTE (blybrook PE @ Oct 4 2011, 12:33 AM)
> 
> I have both the 13th and the 14th. They both have ASD / LRFD and the 14th will suit you fine for future work. Just be aware that not everyone has adopted it yet as it is tied with the IBC 2012. I have not utilized mine since I had the introductory course on it's use by AISC in August.
> 
> ...


civilized_naah: Thank you for the update on the table correction. I had not utilized the 14th beyond the class and I don't remember that being discussed. Will have to check again.

To the OP:

I have not compared the 3rd and the 13th in the LRFD sections as I hardly ever utilize LRFD anymore for steel design. When I started at the company I am with now after graduating college, I was instructed to utilize ASD as that is what the supervisor at the time required. To be perfectly honest, other than on the test, I think I have only used it once or twice for steel design after college.

Best of luck on your test though.


----------

